# Cheese curds



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

:help Could someone tell me how to make cheese curds? My husband is from a small town in Oklahoma where that's their claim to fame. They look like chunks of cheddar cheese and squeek on your teeth when you bite it. My family is really wanting me to make curds. 

Do you just make a cheddar or colby recipe and then not put them in a press?

I need step by step instructions please, you know, something close to "Curd making for Dummies" :lol

Thanks,

Tamera


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://doorbell.net/tlr/cheesecd.htm
have never made them


----------

